# error code 67 before engine start



## charlie (Nov 3, 2013)

hi I have this issue ...

right after I open the door I see an error 67 on the dash board and that stops me from starting my engine....so I just press the start button again and restart...... any work around? before I send it to the dealer which will take forever to finish.... thanks


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi

I just got this error as well. It is related to the steering lock of the vehicle.

Just turn your steering wheel till it locks and try starting again. Worked for me...

Best of luck.


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

So I had to take my car into the dealer eventually as the Code just became to much of a problem. The diagnosis was a defective "steering angle sensor". Currently the part is on order from Soul as there's no stock of this part in South Africa.


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

The dealer eventually replaced the sensor; it took two attempts as the 1st unit that was supplied out of the plant in Soul - Korea was defective. But now they're unable to code/program the set-up with the new sensor. This is so frustrating. My car's been at the dealer for 3 weeks ... and I only have the vehicle since February, so basically 1/3 of the time so far the car has been at the dealer.

Anyone have an idea of why they could be having this coding issue (besides being incompetent)? Faulty Sensor (Again?) / EBCU (Electronic Brake Control Module) / Harness ?


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

I've just been in contact with the dealer. From what I understand their is a conflict in the information on the correct part that was to be installed. The manual and parts system appears to give one number, and when this part is connected, the programing computer says it's the wrong part ... So between the dealer and the GM factory they're trying to establish where the actual problem is.


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi All
An update from my side regarding this matter. The part is on backorder at the Source Plant and it might only be supplied to GM South Africa by end September. This will bring the time that my vehicle has been standing at the dealer for this repair to about 6 months ... Needless to say I'm extremely unhappy about this.

I fail to understand how a company like GM / Chevrolet received such high customer approval ratings whilst they provide such dismal and virtually non existing after sales support. When will they realise that an "I / We apologise" is just not good enough? The dealer is however going out of their way to try and accommodate and assist me in this matter, however they have limited say in what happens internationally with GM part suppliers.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

GerhardE said:


> Hi All
> An update from my side regarding this matter. The part is on backorder at the Source Plant and it might only be supplied to GM South Africa by end September. This will bring the time that my vehicle has been standing at the dealer for this repair to about 6 months ... Needless to say I'm extremely unhappy about this.
> 
> I fail to understand how a company like GM / Chevrolet received such high customer approval ratings whilst they provide such dismal and virtually non existing after sales support. When will they realise that an "I / We apologise" is just not good enough? The dealer is however going out of their way to try and accommodate and assist me in this matter, however they have limited say in what happens internationally with GM part suppliers.


See if they'll hook you up with a nice set of floor/trunk mats or something along those lines


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

That will not be enough to retain me as a customer, or as a prospective client for this brand for possible purchases in the future.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't base your opinion on a brand over one problem. If you want backordered parts go buy a vw


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

I have driven and owned VW since 1994 and have never had this kind of problem, because they just didn't fail or give problems. My wife currently drives a VW as well. Admittedly South Africa does not have the range of VW products that the USA has.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Now see I've had nothing but problems with VW's and refuse to buy one because of these headaches with parts and electrical demons. Gm parts are easy to get here in north america but they are an American automaker. Its may just be a location thing.


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, so another update in this matter ...

After "management got involved", the part delivery is now scheduled for 13 June and no longer end September ... As to the local Customer Care being able to answer my questions on how this is all of a sudden possible etc, well, they can't answer me except for "management got involved". Will management actually contact me? Never ...


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

I finally received the car back from the dealer today after nearly three months of waiting on parts to arrive. Let's see how long it will last.


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

After the car being parked overnight the error cade is back ... Back to the dealer ...


----------



## GerhardE (Mar 27, 2014)

Some more info regarding this error. This information is directly from GM Technical and only applies if the steering lock mechanism is still functional.
_
"*Code 67 flashes on Driver Information Centre (DIC):*

Description

When the customer attempts to start the vehicle, Error Code 67 is displayed in the IPC and the vehicle will not crank.

Action required: 
When attempting to start the vehicle, the ACC ignition mode will activate. Depressing the Start Stop push button will result in a non crank condition. In the case of a manual transmission, remove the foot from the clutch pedal and in the case of an Auto transmission, remove the foot from the brake pedal. Next switch the ignition off by depressing the Start Stop button once. With the f oot still off the relevant pedal, depress the Start Stop button for 5 seconds. This will now render the Code 67 DTC as a “not present fault” and the vehicle will start normally. The DTC in the IPC will remain and the customer should contact a GM Dealer to have this DTC erased."_

If the steering lock is not functional at all, the vehicle will need to go to the dealer for further repairs.


----------



## R Visagie (Feb 2, 2015)

I had this problem last year April as well and ended up with 3 months without my car. The part was ordered from Korea and was not correct one when they wanted to install it. I had to wait another couple of weeks for the next part. After 3 months of waiting I got my car back. This weekend it happend to me again in Bloemfontein. I am a single mom travelling with to young children. What would have happened if this happened to me in central Johannesburg or on the N1 in the middle of nowhere. We are now deppendable on hired cars and we have to pay all the fuel deposits for hired cars. I think GMSA must sort ou this problem. My car is 4000km away from being out of it's warranty and who is going to be responsible for the damages that needs to be paid when this happens again. I will never in my life buy a Chev again, because it is not reliable vehicle.


----------



## Einstein_Nairobi (Apr 27, 2017)

*Error Code 67 on Chevy Cruze 2012- How to Fix*

Hi. I experineced this problem acouple of days agao with my Cruze LT A/T 2012. After reading the answers here, I was abit scared. As it turns out, this is an easy problem to fix.

My local dealer, GM East Africa simply sent over a smart technician with a new battery! They advised confirmed that its a battery problem, which I concurred. They removed the old battery and the vehicle cranked up immediately.

They had earlier been replacing the "Steering Lock Sensor" before they realised thats its a simple issue. Infact before putting in a new battery, I was able to start the vehicle by " Jump starting" with a D-Max running engine.

If you experience this issue, relax..just buy a new battery!

Einstein - Nairobi, Kenya.


----------



## Tinytots (Apr 23, 2021)

Yhooo guyz mine is also 2012 LT . i'm having that problem right, trying your suggestions.

Thank you all


----------



## Tinytots (Apr 23, 2021)

My husband just took the battery terminal off and walaaa it started.


----------



## Pkfromoz17 (8 mo ago)

This code comes on as soon as I unlock the car . I have no starting issues and I clear the code by resetting on the indicator stalk button . It is annoying and worrying sometimes that it won’t start . ???


----------

